# Seeking Remote Part Time Outpatient/Physician Coding Job



## erinnichols (Mar 15, 2013)

I am currently seeking a career change to working from home preferably a part time job coding/auditing from home. Please see my resume attached or contact me at erinkate30@hotmail.com if you are seeking for such an employee.

Thank You,
Erin McIntosh
erinkate30@hotmail.com


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Mar 16, 2013)

Best of luck to you Erin. Good looking resume, you should have no trouble picking something up.
Go look at Parallon. They are always looking for people with your skill set.


----------



## LoriCox (Mar 25, 2013)

*Resume*

Your resume is impressive. I work for a company called MedKoder, a remote billing company. Have you submitted one to them?


----------

